# Taiwan's Central Cross Island Highway: 11,000 ft. in 55 miles.



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

In two days we had logged 124 miles, climbed to nearly 11,000ft in just under 60 miles, covered 32,644ft. of vertical climbing and had a marvelous time.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Aw heck! Here's a few more.

There are some hikers above the road, a bridge produced by the Gustav Eifel Company in 1954 for Vietnam, but Dien Bien Phu put an end to that plan and the bridge was relocated to Taiwan. A Tiger Wasp. My bike on the pass... and a Reynolds 953 custom steel frame from Rikulau, with a Grateful Dead motif. 

Enjoy!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

You sure show the beauty side of Taiwan.

Weather looks great.

That is a mess-o-climbing.

Need more pix of that bike!


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

beautiful pics! 
that tiger 'wasp' looks to be a moth that is a wasp/bee mimic.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks guys!

You know, logbiter, you're right. That is a Hornet Moth. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hornet_Moth

The weather was great. My "70's Playboy tan" is back in full color. 
Despite all that climbing we cut a mean pace back home. Between 23-28 mph.

That is a real sweet bike. It has the dancing bears, skull logo on the ST and it reads "All up from here" on the chainstays. I wish I had more pictures, but it ain't mine.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*wow*

Wow. Looks like Lord of the Rings sort of terrain. 

How were the locals/drivers? Don't see any cars.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Funny, I went up the real "Lord of the Rings" part called Taroko Gorge at night and didn't get any pictures of it this time. Imagine the Grand Canyon of narrow marble and limestone like this picture. The walls of the gorge are 3000ft high. I felt real small at night with nothing but a backlit sky and pitch black walls on all sides.

Traffic was light until the descent. Few people go East to West. Most drive up from the West to the top and back. I was almost killed by idiots a couple times. The worst was the VW Transporter van that tried to pass three cars and a tour bus on a 12% grade and a blind corner as we were coming down trying to fight gravity with a deep storm gutter on my right. After that I was a little on edge. Ascending drivers couldn't keep a lane.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Amazing stuff. Puts the stuff around me to shame. I'd love it over there.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Thanks. Your trip report makes me want to go there.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

This is so awesome! Excellent and enticing pictures!!


----------



## |3iker (Jan 12, 2010)

*E P I C!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## peter.hardie (May 31, 2006)

Amazing scenery. I love your ride reports. Keep in 'em coming!


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Wow ...*

...what a ride, thanks for the great shots of it.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

The pleasure is all mine. 

p.s.

I love the Takkyubin avatar


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

Amazing photos. Obviously, more people should make Taiwan a riding destination. The terrain/scenery combined with the food...


----------



## Hairy Palms (Feb 8, 2010)

I have 3 friends who are touring across China at this time and we are in contact as they cross. They are keeping journals but none want to post  .But one of them has said the next tour will be Taiwan. Now I know why.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Cool! That's too bad they don't post. 

Before your friend comes to Taiwan look me up. I would gladly forward info and tips. 

Thanks again guys! 

June pics are coming soon.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I never thought Taiwan looked anything like that. Spectacular pics.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks Mr. Versatile! That comment makes me happy. This is really one of the most diverse biking environments. Wait till I take a trip to the tropical southern beaches.


----------

